# mommy pigeon disturbed while sitting eggs



## jenniferp (May 9, 2007)

I was just on my balcony watering my plants. It was dark. I picked up a pot and a pigeon flew out of it. I noticed that there were two eggs in the pot. Do you think she'll come back? I put a bowl of water out and broke up some bread and scattred it around. It's been an hour and no sign of her.
Jennifer


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Jennifer,

Don't worry - mommy pigeon ( or could have been daddy!!) will be back - you just spooked him/her that's all. Its quite unlikely they would abandon the nest like that. 

Keep a look out for the parents returning and when the eggs hatch, enjoy the wonderful spectacle ( from a distance of course) of two wonderful parents bringing up their babies. 

Its nice if you could supplement them with some food and water as you are doing, some bird seed would be a bit better although bread is good in the short term.

Thanks for your concerns for the eggs but I am sure the parents will return ( they should incubate during the night too......)

Tania x


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Kittypaws is right about the bread thing, it also makes a bird's blood pressure go up.

true fact!

My Dad read it in an article a while back.


----------



## jenniferp (May 9, 2007)

*mommy pigeon disturbed while tending to eggs*

Thank you for your reply.I'll get some bird seed tomorrow. SHould I just let the plant die in the meantime? If I water it the eggs will get wet.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

The plant is expendable. It knew what it was getting into when it decided to grow in that pot.


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Jennifer, you're in a situation much like mine! My babies hatched two weeks ago, and it's so much fun watching them grow and learning about pigeons. This forum is a great resource and everyone is unbelievably helpful with any questions you might have. Congratulations!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

alvin said:


> The plant is expendable. It knew what it was getting into when it decided to grow in that pot.


Yep, I had one which started off in a pot around 15 years back. Heck, it fought tooth and nail against those pigeons - even though it was getting free fertilizer. No gratitude. But the feathered airforce overcame by sheer weight of numbers and poop. The Fan Palm is no more (or else it's doing a good job of hiding its shoots!).

Of course, I could have very carefully placed some transparent plastic, cut to shape and covered with a layer of earth, around it and then replaced the nests whilst the inhabitants were temporarily absent, lifting an edge now and then to water the plant. But I didn't, so I don't know if it would have worked 

John


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*john and alvin*

your avatars are beautiful!!! nice birds!!! i love the one that is standing on one foot. i love when they do that.

qp


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Oh, so your a fan of the 'Demon?'

You got taste, I'll say that. Anyhoo, here is a picture of the 'Legend-That-Was-Gertrude' At the end of this thread.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17638&page=2&highlight=gertrude


PS, I miss my semi-psychotic little angel everyday.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> The plant is expendable. It knew what it was getting into when it decided to grow in that pot.


Alvin, Alvin, Alvin...now, now...plants just wanna live TOO...maybe Jennifer could use John's suggestion, depending on the plant, how big, how old, how wanted... Doesn't mean the plant's demise if a foregone conclusion...

Yes, Jennifer, Alvin's Gertrude was quite the bird. He will always live in our hearts. SPPs are Super Powered Pigeons whose duty is to fight crime and injustice wherever found. Alvin posted some wonderful adventures about them in our story area.

In between advising and helping sick and injured pijies plus answering numerous questions, we also take trips, at times, on the "light" side. On this site, I'm well known as one of the top "lighters!"   

WELCOME!! 

Shi
&
Mr. Squeaks


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Shi. You know the rule;

Rule #457
Unless it has a special semental value, or is a member of any amount of 'recreational herbs'.......Plants take second place to Pijies.

Or as Gertrude originally put it;


Gertrude said:


> If you don't love it, if it's in the way, and it 'aint smokable......*It's Compost!*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Darn, Alvin, THAT's an OLD rule! You expect me to remember one THAT long ago?

*SIGH* You DO have a point...kinda...especially the - ah - "recreational" plants...they ARE quite a favorite of mine...as well as certain herbs. Mmmmm, wonder what kind y'all have in IRELAND???   

HOWEVER, one has to be careful when one is responsible for a plant's death. Plants have "auras" too and according to certain studies, they KNOW who their "killers" are... Then again, pigeons and plants may have an "understanding." Wouldn't say the same about humans, though...

If I were you, Alvin, and you deliberately let a plant die, I would be _very afraid!_ 

Shi
(a.k.a. Scorpio Power)

Sorry, Jennifer, to get a little off track here, but Alvin doesn't seem to realize what danger he may be in!


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

l..m..a...o


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MellissaG said:


> l..m..a...o


If this is "laughing....etc.," I'm afraid that, for me, this really isn't a laughing matter. I am very serious  

Now, in Alvin's case, HE may think this is all quite funny, BUT, he has NO IDEA of the dangers that could abound!

However, if you do choose to laugh, well, I can't really be too upset as I firmly believe that laughter is VERY healing...just watch those plants!  

Shi
Scorpio Power


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

jenniferp said:


> Thank you for your reply.I'll get some bird seed tomorrow. SHould I just let the plant die in the meantime? If I water it the eggs will get wet.


Well for one thing.... When they leave and are done with the nest. whatever you plant in there will grow like a weed! Pigeon poop makes for a very nice fertilizer!


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Darn, Alvin, THAT's an OLD rule! You expect me to remember one THAT long ago?
> 
> *SIGH* You DO have a point...kinda...especially the - ah - "recreational" plants...they ARE quite a favorite of mine...as well as certain herbs. Mmmmm, wonder what kind y'all have in IRELAND???
> 
> ...




Mr Squeaks,
All i can say is that i think youve be round those "recreational "herbs/plants" a little tooo long


----------

